# KCBS CBJ Class, Monroe, WA



## iso (Jan 15, 2014)

Date: April 26th, 2014

Location: Evergreen State Fairgrounds, Monroe, WA

POC: [email protected]

Held in conjunction with the Washington State Spring BBQ Championship and the Evergreen Spring Festival. This class will be run by KCBS Representative and BBQ Judge trainer Mark Simmons.

There will be seats reserved for graduates to judge on Sunday April 27th


----------

